# New Board Stats - 5/29



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well with the addition of our 500th member and 4,000th thread and almost 2500 posts heres the board stats as of now-

*Web Browsers*
MSIE: 92.05 % (562112) 
Netscape: 7.654 % (46742) 
Opera: 0.065 % (403) 
Lynx: 0.015 % (97) 
Other: 0.203 % (1242)

*OS*
Windows: 94.99 % (580074) 
Linux: 0.174 % (1065) 
Mac/PPC: 1.726 % (10544) 
Unknown: 2.962 % (18090)

While over 98% of visiters are from the US we've had over 5,700 Canadian hits and almost 900 hits from Russia. We also have visitors from the UK, Bolivia, Venezuela, Austria, Australia, Belize, France, Spain, Saudi Arabia, Columbia, Portland, Germany, Neatherlands, Mexico, China, Italy, Puerto Rico and Portugal.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good report, Steve. BTW & FYI, it's 'addition', not _"edition"_! 

Did you miss that day in school? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's pretty obvious that we Netscape users are the more dedicated members of DBSTalk! 
Plus, we don't have to deal with all those nasty security holes in IE. :lol: :lol: :lol:

The Nickster :smoking:

Belize_???_


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Spelling was never my stong point


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup, I use Mozilla 1.0RC3 (Netscape 7 without the ads for AOL  )


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I use both NS 4.08 and 6.2.2. One sucks
one way, and the other sucks the other
way, but they both work in other
ways. :lol: Plus, no bugs m'lady!


Nick :smoking:


----------

